# Intermodels and there cars.



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Is there a proper partnering with Intermodels and the cars for them. I havesome ATSF, DTTX, and a Southland (more to come). 

Like is it realistic by placing a Merask intermodel in a DTTX car, or SF intmod in a Southland. ect. Is there any restrictions or is it ok these group of cars are going here no mater the comp. and were placing this intmod in it.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Don't know the rules on use of intermodal rail cars and the containers
they carry, but from the trains of them I've seen, there doesn't
seem to be any special order or restriction. You'll notice that
on the big ships bringing the containers to the US that the
'brands' on the containers are all stacked willy nilly and
in no 'brand' order. So when they are off loaded onto the
intermodal rail cars they go on whatever is on the tracks below
the cranes.

Big Ed may know more of the rules aspect of this, however.

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't know of any "rules" with IM loads. Many companies get one or two containers, so they'd likely be an assortment. As you can see, the container ships bringing them in have quite an assortment.


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Gosh how I would love to have that ship on my layout!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If the Intermodal containers were scale, just think how big the ship would be!


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Oh yeah I Know.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm pretty sure there aren't any rules. We drove by that big intermodal yard in Bayonne NJ yesterday, and there were containers of all brands going willy nilly every which way. It really looked like they were just lining up the trucks and rail cars and dropping the next available container on it (although I'm sure they were sorted by destination).


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

DonR said:


> Don't know the rules on use of intermodal rail cars and the containers
> they carry, but from the trains of them I've seen, there doesn't
> seem to be any special order or restriction. You'll notice that
> on the big ships bringing the containers to the US that the
> ...


I am a Tanker Yanker, not a Pier rat. 
I have hauled flatbed/dropdeck/lowboy with over width, over length, & over weigh. A little bit of trailer dump loads. 6 years hauling new cars. Some box work hauling Hazmats. 
But the majority of my life I have been running hazmat tankers.:smilie_daumenpos: The load keeps you awake.

I did one container load in my life and vowed never to do another, the aggravation of getting and delivering the container was not worth the money you got for the load.

I do know that the containers use certain chassis. At least they did way back when I did the load.
You just couldn't pick any chassis it had to be from the container company for the load. Maybe things have changed since then?

My buddy runs 6 trucks out of the Port, he has all his own chassis. He makes out fairly well with the containers he hauls. But his loads are high end stuff. He won't do none of the crappy cheap container loads. He would rather park the truck. The rates for the low end stuff is cheap, I don't know how some even break even after paying for fuel and tolls when you factor in the amount of time it takes you to do one load.
Maybe it has changed since I tried one.

BUT.....I will never do another container load.....period, exclamation point! :smokin::thumbsdown:

I would think the RR's load them according to delivery.
*Put them anyway you want, it is your RR!* :smokin:


----------

